# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Dev-Team releases Redsn0w0.9.9b6 {Location Services/custom IPSW}

## mohamed73

** * Update #14:  We’ve released version 0.9.9b6 of  redsn0w, with both a functional fix  and cosmetic fix for iOS5  jailbreakers.  For iPhone3GS owners with the  06.15 baseband, this  redsn0w eliminates the network crash you saw when  using Location  Services in iOS5 (in fact, you don’t even need to  disable Location  Services anymore during the initial setup).   The  cosmetic fix is to the  visual countdown you see when going into DFU  mode.  
 It’s okay to re-run this redsn0w over an existing device jailbroken  at  iOS5.  Just choose “Jailbreak” again and de-select Cydia (in other   words, all the checkboxes will be unchecked).  If you are lucky enough   to have an old-bootrom iPhone3GS, please pre-select the IPSW first   (redsn0w can’t yet auto-detect the FW version of your old-bootrom 3GS if   it’s already been jailbroken).  *  Quote: ** *Update #13*:  *With  today’s official iOS5 release,  redsn0w has been updated to 0.9.9b5 to  include the public URLs for the  IPSW files.  This way, first-time iOS5  jailbreakers don’t need to supply  the IPSW file manually.  It’s  still a tethered jailbreak on all  except the old-bootrom iPhone3GS,  and it doesn’t apply to iPad2 or the  upcoming iPhone4S.* *Because  the jailbreak is currently only tethered for most devices,  we’re not  going to release a new PwnageTool yet.  Instead, we’ve decided  to build  some of PwnageTool’s functionality into redsn0w (since you  need  redsn0w to “Just boot tethered” on every power cycle anyway).  The  new  “Custom IPSW” button on the Extras screen will create a custom IPSW   without the baseband update for 4.3.3 or 5.0gm (iPhone3GS and iPhone4   only, for now).  Remember to NOT  accidentally restore to the  stock IPSW after you create the custom one!   The custom one begins with  NO_BB_ (for “no baseband”).  On Mac  iTunes, you select an IPSW by  holding down the Option key while  clicking “Restore”.*  *You  must enter “Pwned DFU” mode before trying to use the NO_BB_ IPSW  with  iTunes (and your hosts file cannot be pointing to Cydia’s servers  due  to the new blob nonce mechanism they’re using in iOS5).* **   ** * Here are the download links:*   _الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]__الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_ 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

